

Show HN: Freemium usability testing for your startup - rnochumo

I have been fine tuning a competitor to usertesting.com. I am specifically focusing on getting real user feedback for startup's websites.<p>Website owners ask the testers what to focus on and our testers record between 8-15 minutes of feedback while navigating the website.<p>I am crowd sourcing the feedback and delivering the video in as fast as 1-2 hours. I would like to show it to you and see if I can maintain a quick delivery rate.<p>http://betapunch.com. If you have a website and are looking for some honest feedback, give it a try and I would love to know what you think!<p>Thanks,
-Ross
======
sshakeel
Hi Ross, I am on the same boat as richo here. Not really a start up but just
an app I put together and wanted some user feedback. The site looks easy
enough to use and navigate through. For now I just went with one free test.
Depending the quality of the feedback from that one tester, I might buy 5 more
tests next.

Cheers and congrats! I definitely see myself using your site over
usertesting.com

------
richo
I signed up out of curiosity, but it doesn't look like there's an option to
not test yet.

I'm building a product, not a startup exactly and so I need to organise some
useful data to be in the test environment before they use it.

~~~
rnochumo
All you have to do is set your "Screen Recording Link" to "Disabled" from your
control panel page and that will make it so you do not receive a test yet
until you are ready. When you are ready to receive feedback, just make it say
"enabled."

I already switched it to "disabled" for you when I saw the message you posted
in your description.

I guess I have to make this feature on my site more clear.

------
rnochumo
We have just under 400 sites tested and a database of more than 1400 user
testers.

~~~
eduardordm
Hi ross,

I just used the service to test my website. I really liked it. In my case,
downloading the videos would be somewhat important.

Thanks a lot, I'll definitely be purchasing tests.

Somehow I managed to get two tests when only one should be free.

~~~
rnochumo
You were the 400th startup so we gave you 2 :) It was a promotion I mentioned
on twitter - you just happened to be lucky and signed up at the right time.

We do provide you with a direct URL to view your videos so you can share it
with whoever you'd like to. I am still working on a solution for our customers
to be able to download their videos.

Thanks for trying it out and I am glad you had a positive experience.

